# Turds That Take a Surprising Polish



## AaronK

thanks for the review. just curious - what was the final bevel angle at the edge on these and the narex?


----------



## Ripthorn

The Narex had a 25 degree primary with 30 degree secondary. On these, I didn't measure, though they went from roughly 25 to roughly 30, maybe up to 35 degrees, though not sure.


----------



## AaronK

interesting. thats pretty surprising then, since the narex usually get very good reviews.


----------



## dhazelton

Their 'Windsor Design' turning chisels are good as well. I picked up the HSS six-piece set on sale, plus 20% off coupon, plus another 15% off because they only had an opened box left, for a total of $29 including tax.


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx for the review. HF does have a jewel here n there.


----------



## Ripthorn

AaronK, I'm not saying the Narex are bad, but I probably pounded them more than I should. These ones, however, will take one heck of a beating, at least in my case.


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks for the review, it may be worth looking into.


----------



## Tomj

I have these myself and I would say your review was right on the money.


----------



## ShipWreck

Another HF gem…... I luv it.

Thx for the review.


----------



## helluvawreck

I got a HF 6×48 belt/disc sander about a month ago for $250 and I'm happy with it so far. Thanks for the tip.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## 47phord

I have this set of chisels as well. The reason you can wail on them is because they are made out of some VERY soft steel; it makes them easy to sharpen, but they don't hold an edge so well and if you put too much lateral pressure on them (especially the 1/4" chisel) you can actutally bend them. But, as Ripthorn said, they are great for hogging out mortises, which is all I use mine for as well.


----------



## 12strings

I got this set: http://www.harborfreight.com/4-piece-chisel-set-42429.html after reading the reviews on the harborfrieght website…these got much better reviews than the wooden handled set…They have worked very well for me.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review


----------

